# PT 100 Signal abgreifen



## L.T. (30 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Abgriff eines PT100 Messsignals.
Es geht darum dass eine Solarsteuerung die Temperatur des Kollektors über einen Temperaturfühler abfragt. 
Nun möchte ich diesen Temperaturwert gerne in meine "Haus-SPS" einlesen. Da ich allerdings nicht einfach nen zusätzlichen Temp-Fühler in den Kollektor bekomme, wollte ich mich jetzt mit einem Analog-Eingang (0-10V) parallel auf die Senor-Klemme der Solarsteuerung hängen. 
Da die Solarsteuerung den Sensor eh nur in Zweileiter-Technik angeschlossen hat, dürfte der entstandene Messfehler durch den parallel geschaltenen Eingangswiderstands des Analogeingang-Moduls relativ gering sein. 
Die Umrechnung von Spannung in Temperatur dürfte ich dann ja hinbekommen (Formeln zur Umrechnung findet man ja im I-Net).

Geht das so oder habe ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler bei der Sache?

Gruß Lars


----------



## M.R. (30 Oktober 2009)

Les den PT 100 doch einfach Parallel über die SPS Karte ein.
Du kannst die Karte doch umstellen auf PT 100.

Und dann kannst du den Wert ja gleich ganz einfach abrufen:

z.B.
L PEW256 //Oder welches PEW du nimmst
T MW20   //Oder oder.

Du misst ja nur den Widerstand des Sensors.
Sollte so klappen


----------



## L.T. (30 Oktober 2009)

Ja, aber zum Widerstand messen schickt das Modul doch einen Konstantstrom zum Wirderstand. Und das macht die Solarregelung ja auch schon.
Gibt das dann nicht Probleme wenn zwei Module jeweils versuchen den Strom zum Widerstand konstant zu halten.
Noch dazu sind´s ja zwei getrennte Potentiale!

Gruß Lars

P.S. Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## corrado (3 November 2009)

na ja, wenn deine Haus-SPS denn Messstrom der Solarregelung kennt kannst du mittels der abgegriffenen Spannung und dem Messstrom auf den Widerstand und somit auf die Temperatur schliessen. Jedoch glaube ich nicht dass der Messstrom hinreichend genau zur Verfügung steht.

Lösungsansatz: PT100 auf einen Messumformer der ein Normsignal liefert. Hier vielleicht am besten 0..10V dann kann SPS und Solarregler parallel den Messwert reinlesen. Der Solarreglereingang muss sich dabei natürlich auf Spannungseingang umparametrieren lassen.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2009)

Üblicherweise ist der Konstantstrom relativ gering (unter anderem um auch eine Meßverfälschung durch Aufheizen des PT100 durch den Konstantstrom zu verhindern), der Spannungsabfall dürfte im Bereich unter 1 Volt liegen, die Auflösung und Genauigkeit einer üblichen 0-10 Volt Eingangskarte dürfte nicht ausreichend sein um akzeptable Ergebnisse zu bekommen. PT100 parallel an zwei Geräten geht natürlich nicht. Eine Möglichkeit wäre evtl. 2 Meßwertwandler zu verwenden (PT100->0-10V, 0-10V->PT100), die Analogspannung könnte man dann für die SPS in der Mitte abgreifen. Ich würde allerdings drüber nachdenken, die Solarregelung raus zu werfen und über die SPS zu regeln.


----------



## L.T. (4 November 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Da sich an der Heizungsregelung nichts umprogrammieren lässt kann ich es wohl vergessen mich in irgend  einer Form am Sensor einzuklinken (Außer die Variante mit den zwei Messwandlern).

Also muss ich wohl damit leben die Kesseltemperaturen und die Pumpe der Solarregelung zu erfassen.

Danke!

Gruß Lars


----------



## TimoK (4 November 2009)

Guten Morgen,

warum liest du denn da PT100 Signal in deine SPS ein, kannst das hier weiterverarbeiten, schickst das gleiche Signal als Analogausgang aus der SPS als PT100-Signal wieder zur Solarsteuerung? Den Nachteil hierbei sehe ich nur darain, dass bei einem SPS-Ausfall auch deine Solarsteuerung nicht mehr messen kann, ansonsten sollte es bei dieser unkritischen Messung kein Problem geben!

Gruss
Timo


----------



## Metabastler (4 November 2009)

Bastellösung: 
Mit einem digital Multimeter mal die Gleich- und Wechselspannung über dem PT100 messen. Ein frei schwebendes (also mit nicht geerdetem Schirm) Scope ginge natürlich auch. Meist ist ein Eingang der Solarsteuerung auch geerdet, aber sicher ist das nicht. 
Sehr wahrscheinlich wird jedoch nur mit Gleichstrom (0.1mA) gemessen. 
Aus dem Wert kannst Du dann abschätzen welche Verstärkung Du brauchst um den 10V Bereich besser auszunutzen. 
Dann einen kleinen Instrumentenverstärker mit hochohmigen Eingang aufbauen, der den 10V Eingang der SPS versorgt.  Sollte sich auch gleich aus den 24V (aber gut Entkoppeln) versogen lassen.


----------



## IBFS (4 November 2009)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> warum liest du denn da PT100 Signal in deine SPS ein, kannst das hier weiterverarbeiten,
> schickst das gleiche Signal als Analogausgang aus der SPS als PT100-Signal wieder zur Solarsteuerung?


 
Wie soll das bitte gehen. Soll der Ausgang ein Poti drehen. 
Nein - das geht nur mit einer gesteuerten Widerstandsdekade, 
da das aber praktisch in diesem Fall völlig unsinnig ist, geht es 
für so einen Anwendungfall garnicht. Leider leider!

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## L.T. (5 November 2009)

Also n PT100 Ausgang hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Gibt´s sowas wirklich? Das müßte ja dann wie schon geschrieben ein Regelbarer Widerstand sein.... 


Gruß Lars


----------



## Nitrozin (6 November 2009)

Moin,

es gibt digitale Potis von Intersil (z.B. X9C103P),
hab ich schon mal irgendwo verbaut.
Aber für Pt100 hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß Volker


----------

